# [TUTORIAL]How to rescue your Lumia from emergency mode



## bylux07 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi guys ,
I was trying to get rid of from emergency mode and finally I found a solution and want to share with you.Sorry for bad english.
*First of all you should know that you are doing this with your own risk and you will lose your all data .*
*REQUIREMENTS*
-Windows Device Recovery Tool (Download)
-Your device's rom (you can get it from here)
-Your device's emergency files (files end with .hex and .mbn. You should see them under the rom details.)
When you get ready , connect your phone to computer via usb. Then open your Command line in administrator and type :
_If you are using 32 bit operating system_: 

```
cd "%ProgramFiles%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool"
```
_If you are using 64 bit operating system_:

```
cd "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool"
```
Now we will use thor2 for get rid of from emergency mode but we cant do it immediately.We should install bootloader again.Copy your rom and emergency files to desktop.
*IMPORTANT* 
Then type in command line and edit code:

```
thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile %HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_HEX_FILE.hex -mbnfile %HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_MBN_FILE.mbn -ffufile %HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_ROM_FILE.ffu -skipffuflash
```
Press your phone's soft-reset(volume down-power) buttons and Windows will give notification sound about your device disconnect and reconnect.It will take about 10 seconds at least.Timing is important.You should restart your device and hit enter at the same time. Otherwise you will get:

"THOR2_EMERGENCYFLASHV1_ERROR_PROGRAMMER_SEND_FAILED
THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85030 (0x14C26)"

You should see "Exited with success".
Then your phone lead to flashing mode but it wont flash any file. For flash your rom type: 

```
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "%HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_ROM_FILE.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot
```
And you are done.Just wait for flash ends. Then your device will restart in factory settings and you will able to use your device.Hope it helps!
Credits:
DilanCHD's Tutorial


----------



## A Hassan (Aug 8, 2016)

*Flash wrong sbl3 file*

This process didn't work after flashing wrong sbl3 file. Please help me to fix my dead lumia 525...


----------



## bylux07 (Aug 9, 2016)

A Hassan said:


> This process didn't work after flashing wrong sbl3 file. Please help me to fix my dead lumia 525...

Click to collapse



Hassan, is your device still in emergency mode ?


----------



## A Hassan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Flash wrong sbl3 file*



bylux07 said:


> Hassan, is your device still in emergency mode ?

Click to collapse




No, it is completely dead, no vibration, no starting up, nothing, Can you help?


----------



## bylux07 (Aug 10, 2016)

A Hassan said:


> No, it is completely dead, no vibration, no starting up, nothing, Can you help?

Click to collapse



Hm okey  try take off battery , wait couple a minutes then plug charger and wait for just a bit. Then connect your device and confirm it's status from thor2.


----------



## Vikram N. Verma (Jul 20, 2017)

Sir I tried above procedure properly on my Nokia Lumia 525, but my device does not show RED Screen and is still in QHSUSB_DLOAD- Emergency mode, no vibration, no light. After entering
thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile %HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_HEX_FILE.hex -mbnfile %HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_MBN_FILE.mbn -ffufile %HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_ROM_FILE.ffu -skipffuflash
I got exited with success, but no RED Screen, tried several times.
Please Help me to get Lumia 525 back to Life !


----------



## GiovanniDalBenITA (Jan 7, 2018)

It doesn't work with me...
I have a Lumia 1020 RM-875, the correct .hex .mbn .ffu files and WPRT. I tried to use the code after thor2 launcher but after the emergency download i get always this message:
Sending OPEN_MULTI_REQ
Message send failed with error code 8
Failed to get response to OPEN_MULTI_REQ
ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH END
...
THOR2_EMERGENCYFLASHV1_ERROR_MSG_SEND_RECEIVE_FAILED
THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85021 (0x14C1D)

How can i fix? (sorry for eventual bad english and i'm not a very high skilled programmer)


----------



## dxdy (Jan 8, 2018)

GiovanniDalBenITA said:


> It doesn't work with me...
> I have a Lumia 1020 RM-875, the correct .hex .mbn .ffu files and WPRT. I tried to use the code after thor2 launcher but after the emergency download i get always this message:
> Sending OPEN_MULTI_REQ
> Message send failed with error code 8
> ...

Click to collapse



if you download mbn file from lumiafirmware, don use it... 
create mbn file with (for example, downloaded FFU file is in C:\rm-875\ folder, and xxx.ffu is just example, you must write exact name of ffu file):

```
thor2 -mode ffureader -ffufile C:\rm-875\XXX.ffu -dump_gpt -filedir C:\dump
```
this command will create gpt0.bin and rename it as msimage.mbn

before start process, be sure your battery is charged. charge battery with phone charger some time to be sure.

now use (example when file.hex is in c:\HEX\ folder)

```
thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile C:\HEX\HEX.hex -mbnfile C:\dump\msimage.mbn -orig_gpt
```

when done, disconnect (remove) battery. 
connect battery again

now use (file vpl is just example, you must writ exact name of VPL file or rename it to file.vpl)

```
thor2.exe -mode vpl -maxtransfersizekb 1 -vplfile C:\rm-875\file.vpl
```

when done use

```
thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode
```


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 9, 2018)

What is hex file?


----------



## demirciefe (Jan 18, 2018)

omg thanks it's work for my Lumia 920 and yes my device is completely dead, no vibration, no starting up, nothing, before


----------



## sabu068 (Feb 8, 2018)

*Problem*

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.125]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Serkan>cd "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool"

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile %HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_HEX_FILE.hex -mbnfile %HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_MBN_FILE.mbn -ffufile %HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_ROM_FILE.ffu -skipffuflash
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile \Users\Serkan\Desktop\YOUR_HEX_FILE.hex -mbnfile \Users\Serkan\Desktop\YOUR_MBN_FILE.mbn -ffufile \Users\Serkan\Desktop\YOUR_ROM_FILE.ffu -skipffuflash
Process started Thu Feb 08 15:34:38 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\Serkan\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180208153438_ThreadId-9024.log
Debugging enabled for  emergency

Initiating emergency download
Using default emergency protocol
ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH START
Emergency Programmer V1 version 2014.10.31.001
Hex download selected
Check if device in Dload
Connection to DLOAD mode succeeded
Get Dload parameters
Sending HEX flasher to the device
Sending GO command if HEX flasher successfully uploaded.
Message send failed with error code -1
ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH END
Emergency messaging closed successfully
Operation took about 7.00 seconds.

THOR2_EMERGENCYFLASHV1_ERROR_MSG_SEND_RECEIVE_FAILED

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85021 (0x14C1D)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "%HomePath%\Desktop\YOUR_ROM_FILE.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile \Users\Serkan\Desktop\YOUR_ROM_FILE.ffu -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot
Process started Thu Feb 08 15:35:21 2018
Logging to file C:\Users\Serkan\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20180208153521_ThreadId-5920.log
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 7  Emergency mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts




my phone is full blackscreen  no starting up


----------



## EmreA32 (Apr 10, 2020)

*THANK YOU*

Thank you its worked


----------



## Mihad_playz (Jul 28, 2020)

My lumia 640 xl is stuck on emergency Mode 7 can anyone help me to fix this

Thanks


----------



## ksv262 (Nov 29, 2020)

EmreA32, THANK YOU
Thank you its worked...

Please help me to.
I have similar problem on lumia 520.
Thor2 -mode Emergency -hexfile hex.hex -mbnfile im.mbn -ffufile C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\rm-914\RM914_1030.6408.1309.0001_RETAIL_eu_russia_229_01_159218_prd_signed.ffu -skipffuflash
--------------
Initiating emergency download
Using default emergency protocol
ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH START
Emergency Programmer V1 version 2014.10.31.001
Hex download selected
Check if device in Dload
Connection to DLOAD mode succeeded
Get Dload parameters
Sending HEX flasher to the device
Sending HEX flasher to the device failed. Try to re-send.
Re-sending HEX flasher to the device
Message send failed with error code 8
Cannot upload HEX flasher into the device
Sending GO command if HEX flasher successfully uploaded.
ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH END
Emergency messaging closed successfully
Operation took about 8.00 seconds.

THOR2_EMERGENCYFLASHV1_ERROR_MSG_SEND_RECEIVE_FAILED

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85021 (0x14C1D)
-------------
what helped you?
my phone is full blackscreen and has vibro power on
Thanks


----------

